# The Truth About Peak Week



## ProFIT (Nov 2, 2017)

The Truth About Peak Week - YouTube


----------



## mytreefiddy (Nov 2, 2017)

He's the best.... always love to hear what he has to say....


----------



## Viking (Nov 3, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> He's the best.... always love to hear what he has to say....



Agreed. No surprise he goes for the keeping it sensible approach either.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Nov 4, 2017)

Viking said:


> Agreed. No surprise he goes for the keeping it sensible approach either.



In my case, when I actually stopped doing "peak weeks" is when I started winning.... Just like John said.. At 1 week out I looked great....day of the show? not so great....

Southern States last year was the 1st show I officially worked with TMT (MiniTruck and Tenny).. i would always do some stupid shit during that week...once i KISS i just kept winning..... if you're ready early, none of that stuff needs to be done IN MY OPINION


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 5, 2017)

JM has put out a lot of good content recently and this was just one of many.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 6, 2017)

I am listening to this now. I don't compete but enjoy learning about peak week for whenever I want to look my best. Profit you have posted some good threads recently.


----------



## Victory (Nov 8, 2017)

Lot's of good videos have been posted recently. I will have to watch this tomorrow. Gonna save the you tube page. Thanks for posting.


----------



## striffe (Nov 10, 2017)

Great video. He is a wealth of info and always looks great on stage so his methods definitely work.


----------



## odin (Jan 23, 2018)

Common sense approach which is good for me as I have a habit of overcomplicating things.


----------

